# Bonnie Boo's Final Swim



## GoldenMum

My beautiful Bonnie had her final hike and swim yesterday. We took a little ride in the car, Bonnie loved to ride. We stopped at Petsmart where we spent a little time watching the birds,Hamsters, and Guinea Pigs. We headed to a different park, not our normal one full of trails. I was afraid if we went too deep in the woods, and she got tired, I'd never get her out. So we went to more of a picnic area, overlooking a lake, no trails. We walked the water's edge, and found a shady spot to sit. We watched birds, and ducks for a couple of hours, just snuggling. Then we headed home, Bonnie took a quick dip in the pool, not a swim, she just stood on the steps. We spent the rest of the afternoon sitting outside, just enjoying each others company. The vet arrived and I spread a blanket, and sat down, she came right over to snuggle. She was gone in minutes, it was all very peaceful. I brought the other dogs out, so they could sniff and know she was gone, I didn't want them looking for her. I was surprised how composed I was, even the rest of the evening. Because, I knew I did what was best for Bonnie. We did look into her mouth after she was gone. The tumors filled half her mouth, and appeared to be going down her throat. It was no wonder she couldn't eat.
This morning when I woke, and realized it wasn't all a bad dream, I am a mess.
RIP my sweet, sweet, Bonnie Boo. Mommy loves you.

11/16/2000-10/12/2013

Thank you all for your kind words and support along the way.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm in tears for you. We do what we have to do and then we fall apart. You gave her a wonderful life, a wonderful day and the most important gift after that: freedom from suffering. 

My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

You did do the right thing for Bonnie, but it sure does hurt. Sending hugs and prayers for peace to you.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Sounds like Bonnie had a wonderful day with her amazing mom. Run free sweet Bonnie. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lennap

Dawn -

I am so sorry for the pain of your loss, I know how unbearable it is. Your posts of your last days with Bonnie have been so wonderful and full of love - there is no question that she appreciated every single moment, including your most unselfish act of relieving her of her pain. 

We are all crying with you - as we have been where you are, please know that you are not alone, and that I for one can say I have nothing but the greatest admiration for you right now. 

Lots of hugs and love. Go cuddle with your other dogs, they are suffering too.

Lenna


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My heart hurts for you, I have cried with you. 

A very memorable day you spent with your special girl. 

Bonnie is whole again, enjoying life as she once did when she was young. She is enjoying days of endless hikes and swimming. 

Our beloved Goldens were waiting for Miss Bonnie-I know my old guy was probably right up in front to greet her. He'd become such a stubborn ornery old guy, he always had to the center of everything, so I'm sure he was one of the first ones in line.

My thoughts are with you now and in the days to come as you begin your journey of grief. I pray in time you will be able to find peace and your pain eases. The day will come when the tears will turn to smiles as your remember your sweet girl. 

Godspeed sweet Bonnie Boo


----------



## Karen519

*Bonnie*



GoldenMum said:


> My beautiful Bonnie had her final hike and swim yesterday. We took a little ride in the car, Bonnie loved to ride. We stopped at Petsmart where we spent a little time watching the birds,Hamsters, and Guinea Pigs. We headed to a different park, not our normal one full of trails. I was afraid if we went too deep in the woods, and she got tired, I'd never get her out. So we went to more of a picnic area, overlooking a lake, no trails. We walked the water's edge, and found a shady spot to sit. We watched birds, and ducks for a couple of hours, just snuggling. Then we headed home, Bonnie took a quick dip in the pool, not a swim, she just stood on the steps. We spent the rest of the afternoon sitting outside, just enjoying each others company. The vet arrived and I spread a blanket, and sat down, she came right over to snuggle. She was gone in minutes, it was all very peaceful. I brought the other dogs out, so they could sniff and know she was gone, I didn't want them looking for her. I was surprised how composed I was, even the rest of the evening. Because, I knew I did what was best for Bonnie. We did look into her mouth after she was gone. The tumors filled half her mouth, and appeared to be going down her throat. It was no wonder she couldn't eat.
> This morning when I woke, and realized it wasn't all a bad dream, I am a mess.
> RIP my sweet, sweet, Bonnie Boo. Mommy loves you.
> 
> 11/16/2000-10/12/2013
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support along the way.


Dawn: Bonnie sure had a wonderful day with her Mom!
I'm in tears for you! I know that Bonnie is happy and at peace and has no pain! My Smooch and Snobear were at the Bridge to greet her and embrace her. Rest in peace, sweet Bonnie Girl. 
I have added Bonnie to the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html#post3524090


----------



## Bob Dylan

I feel your pain, Bonnie touched so many of us including me. You gave her a perfect day/Life that went with her to her new life. She will be with you always, HUGS!

Peace Be With You Sweet Bonnie!


----------



## goldensmum

My heart goes out to you, Bonnie was blessed to have lived her life with you and I am sure that she has taken her last day memories with her to the bridge, where she will be making many friends. She has left a massive hole in your life, but also many happy memories and it is those memories that will help you through this sad time

Swim free, play hard and sleep softly Bonnie


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss. I am so glad that Bonnie got to enjoy her last day with mom.


----------



## ggdenny

My heart aches for you. What a beautiful, loving life she had with you and a wonderful final day. Bless you for being such a great parent. Bonnie, run free from pain and enjoy the Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Tears here for you. I cannot imagine a more perfect day and final gift that what you did for your girl. Godspeed sweet Bonnie... you are forever loved.


----------



## hotel4dogs

there are simply no words. Just lots of hugs, and sharing your tears.


----------



## doggiedad

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I know how had that day was. I'm glad you had that chance.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sharing your tears as I look at those photos. What a wonderful, peaceful, loving last day Bonnie had, enjoying everything in her path. There are no words of comfort for this loss, but please know you're not alone in your grief.....Godspeed, sweet girl.


----------



## nolefan

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm in tears for you. We do what we have to do and then we fall apart. You gave her a wonderful life, a wonderful day and the most important gift after that: freedom from suffering.
> 
> My heart is breaking for you.


I couldn't express this any better. Thank you so much for loving her enough to put her first. Sending you hugs and hoping it helps to know how many people care. Praying for your peace and acceptance as you get through the coming days and weeks...
Kristy


----------



## davebeech

Rest In Peace now Bonnie girl


----------



## USAFWife74

Rest in peace and free of pain sweet Bonnie. You will always know how much you were loved and cherished.

What an amazing day she gave you and you her. 

Godspeed beautiful girl.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KiwiD

Thank you for sharing Bonnie's last day with us. She was a beautiful, beautiful girl. Rest peacefully Bonnie. Sending hugs your way for the days ahead.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing her journey with us. It sounds and looks like from the photos that you two had a wonderful day together, and her passing was peaceful. It's so difficult when they are gone as they have such a huge presence, but know that Bonnie will always be with you in spirit and she will live on forever in your heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Dawn, my heart breaks for you. Thank you for sharing beautiful sweet Bonnie with us, she will never be forgotton by so many all over the world. Special hugs sent over from us all, take care x


----------



## murphy1

As my tears flow I want to thank you for being so good to Bonnie, every dog should be as lucky having an owner that puts their pet first. I know from all these posts you must be a wonderful person.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Tears are flowing. Thank you for sharing sweet Bonnie Boo with us. You gave her a wonderful life! Run free, beautiful Bonnie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so very sorry for your loss. I bet Bonnie, Tucker and Copper are having fun searching for turtles at the bridge together. You gave her a wonderful life and granted her a final gift with dignity and respect. Bless you and may her spirit walk beside you always. Virtual hugs sent.


----------



## TheZ's

It sounds as though Bonnie had a wonderful last day. May her spirit run free and without pain.


----------



## jealous1

No words, only shared tears . . . RIP sweet Bonnie knowing how much you were loved.


----------



## KathyL

I too shed tears for you. What a special day you planned for her and while you had to make a very hard decision, you have beautiful memories. I know what you mean about hoping you have waken from a bad dream. It takes time and you never stop missing them, you just adjust. Take care knowing you did what was best for Bonnie.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Many don't get to choose their last moments. Bonnie had the perfect parting act. Her script was written with loving kindness. So sorry for your loss .


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry. That sounds like a perfect day for Bonnie


----------



## MaureenM

In tears for you also, RIP sweet Bonnie.


----------



## love never dies

*Unconditional love lasts forever*

Rest in Peace Bonnie.

Death leaves a heartache, no one can heal, love leaves a memory, no one can steal.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry:'(
You handled the worst of circumstances so beautifully with great wisdom and strength for your girl. 
God bless Bon, I hope that you are enjoying your reunion and welcoming party with the people and pets that you have met before as well as your furry forum friends at the bridge


----------



## MelMcGarry

I"m in tears as well reading about Bonnie's passing. What a beautiful last day for her. Rest in Peace, sweet Bonnie.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Bonnie and you shared a perfect day to end your loving bond. I am so very sorry for your loss but am kind of grateful you did peek into her mouth and had confirmation that you were giving Bonnie her final gift.

Sleep softly sweet Bonnie, you were well loved.


----------



## inge

What a beautiful story about her last day with you...run free, sweet girl...


----------



## ashleylp

Dawn, you and your family will be in mine and Steven's prayers. Know that you did what was best for her... and she is free of pain and suffering, running and playing at the bridge. It is never easy to see them go.

Hoping that the dogs understand that as well, and that they grieve and then move on, ready to meet her again one day.


----------



## dborgers

I literally have tears streaming down my face. Most of them for the beautiful expression of love to Bonnie on her last day in Earthly form. A review, really, of her happy life on Earth because of you. The new and different things you exposed her to: beauty, people, birds, vistas, swimming, and most importantly, unfailing love and friendship. A beautiful life right to her last breath.

You and she are beautiful children of a loving God who will meet again where Bonnie returned to. You were meant to be together here on Earth. Part of a perfect plan you may have spoken about long before you were born. 

The only solace I can offer is my belief goldens are high spiritual beings. That you will meet again. She will speak to you as you witness her in all her angelic glory.

I sent you a (((HUG))) knowing the empty space such beauty leaves behind.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Oh Miss Bonnie Blue... I didn't know I could cry so hard for someone I never got to meet. You were such a beautiful spirit and I will miss hearing about your adventures but know you are running free now. Please find Zeus (he will be the big Great Dane rooing to welcome you to heaven) because he will take care of you until your mom is reunited with you. And tell him I miss his big brown head.

Thank you for sharing your journey with us. I hope you know what a great mom you are and that you gave her the BEST life she could have asked for.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winnypoo

Your Bonnie Boo was very lucky to have you as her Mommy as you were lucky to have such a sweet girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. She will always be with you and you allowed her to take her final breaths in peace! RIP sweet Bonnie...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Thinking of you tonight.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

my heart breaks for you in your loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful last day together.


----------



## Jaime2061

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Bonnie. You freed her of her pain and now you are in pain. I feel for you and my heart aches for you it is so hard. Cherish you're memories in time they really do help .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

May you have plenty of oceans for you to swim in and many hike trails for you to hike. May you have many new friends so you do not feel lonely. May you stay forever young. The day will come for all of us to be together again. Run free of pain sweet Bonnie Boo, run like wind. I so wish we all had and have a chance for that beautiful last day on this side of the Rainbow like your mom had with you. 
Hugs to your mom.


----------



## mylissyk

A beautiful goodbye. I am so sorry for her loss.


----------



## Maggies mom

Bonnie knew her momma loved her, I so sorry, the heartache is so painful.


----------



## PrincessDi

Many tears here as well. I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful miss Bonnie Boo. You are an amazing Mommy. Thinking of you at this terrible and sad time.


----------



## SandyK

What a beautiful last day you gave to your Bonnie! I was so sad to see the title of your post. I am so sorry it was time to say good-bye. Bonnie will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Bonnie.


----------



## valibin

I am so sorry for your loss of Bonnie Boo. Bonnie and you spent such a beautiful last day together.


----------



## FAL guy

Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your precious Bonnie. From your writings, it is obvious she was a great source of light in your life.


----------



## goldy1

Bonnie is at peace and free from pain now. I am spilling tears all over my pc as I read your post and look at her beautiful pictures.

I HATE the price we humans have to pay for the gift of living with these angels in our lives. We never want this day to come. Yet we all know it's down the road for most of us. 

I am so sorry for your loss. You are blessed to have had her in your life.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

What a wonderful last day for your sweet girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great

What a sweet and peaceful day you gave your dear Bonnie. I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in my prayers during this very tough time.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl. You gave her such a great love and fun filled life and she is now free of pain. I know how hard this time is. Hugs sent to you.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Tears fall for you. Sweet Bonnie.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Bonnie. It was a wonderful thing for you to have a last good day with her. You made a brave and unselfish sacrifice to send her to the Bridge. She will always be in your heart, and you in hers. I'm crying as I write this. You are such a brave and loving mom.


----------



## ssacres

Just so hard to say goodbye when we love them so much. Hugs..


----------



## GoldenMum

Really having a hard time tonight. I have been doing really well, then when I got out of the shower this morning, I lost it! She is always in my bathroom waiting for me to get out of the shower. Been a bad day today, Love, love, love my Bonnie Boo!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry. It is so hard when the finality and loss set in. Keeping you in my thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, comforting hugs sent over, my heart goes out to you. Take care x


----------



## coppers-mom

There are so many "little" things that bring the loss so close and fresh again.
Sending you hugs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww...I know so well and it is impossible to not start grieving all over again. It's so raw. 

Sadly, for me it got better because I quit expecting her to be here..or there. That brings a whole new flood of tears. 

Cry as much as you need to; come to us as much as you need to. I'm in tears for you, for me, for all of us. 

Hugs.....


----------



## GoldenCamper

So many routines we get into with our dogs over the years. Bonnie not being there at shower time is one of the big ones you shared.

Brushing Tucker's teeth every night when I took a bath, he would hop right up for it with his paws on the edge of the tub. He loved that. So many things...

Feel for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Brushing Tucker's teeth every night when I took a bath, he would hop right up for it with his paws on the edge of the tub. He loved that. So many things...
> QUOTE]
> He was such a funny boy!::smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry. Those first days are so very hard...


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you and my tears fall. Bonnie was a special girl and will be missed so much. You gave your girl special love until the very end when you gave her the ultimate gift - setting her free from her pain. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Abby'sMom

*Missing Bonnie Boo*

I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet Bonnie. I too just lost my beloved Abby on 10-9-13. She was perfectly fine until midnight on Tuesday and then was gone by 1 pm on Wednesday 10-9-13. We still do not know what happened after some many exams, tests, and x rays. I will forever mourn my sweet golden girl and I know you will miss Bonnie so much over the next days, weeks, months... My prayers for you as you go thru this time of grief. She will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## daisydogmom

I am absolutely heartbroken for you.  You were such a good dog mommy to her! What a perfect last day for you and sweet Bonnie...

Run pain-free at the Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thinking of you.
I can see Bonnie, Smooch and Snboear playing at the Bridge!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sure it's tough getting through these days...thinking of you and missing your Bonnie along with you (hugs)


----------



## GoldenMum

*Laura* said:


> I'm sure it's tough getting through these days...thinking of you and missing your Bonnie along with you (hugs)



Thank You, I got her ashes back today. They will be on my nightstand, she always slept on that side of the bed. Missing Bonnie soooo much today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm sorry. For me, I knew Fozzie was gone, but getting the ashes back made it so final. We're all thinking of you today...


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry too....getting their ashes back is difficult. Very tough day for you


----------



## HolDaisy

It really is so difficult getting their ashes back. It's comforting that they are back where they belong, but it makes everything seem so final  Thinking of you and sending hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I know what a tough day this is.

Her Earthly body is home with you, but she lives where we come from and return to, having fun, playing, feasting, loving you with all of her spirit, looking forward with anticipation to the day she sees you again.

I hope that knowing will give you a reason to smile. We're with you in spirit


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

It is so hard to get thru some of these days...the ceremonies of putting Bonnie to rest. Sending you hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you. It was always difficult to get their ashes. I like Fozzie's Mom felt that it made losing them even more final. I too miss sweet Bonnie Boo.


----------



## elly

I'm so so sorry, I don't know how I missed this. I know what an amazing Mummy you are and how sad you must be feeling. The huge hole the loss of one of our darlings leaves us with in our heart and soul is beyond measure but nothing and no one can take away the love we shared and the precious memories we had and made in all the years shared before they went to the bridge.
Thinking of you and sending healing love and care your way.
Run free sweet girl. Peace now and forever fun and games x


----------



## Bosn'sMom

what a beautiful last day with Bonnie. Her story has touched my heart over the past weeks you have been writing. You gave her the best and most comforting last day i could have imagined. There is no better way to leave this earth than snuggled with those you love most. Run free over the rainbow bridge Bonnie <3


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Read your threads I am in tears. So very sorry. She was beautiful and a wonderful life


----------



## KathyL

I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you today. I know how hard that first week can be and sometimes as reality sets in there are days when it almost feels worse. I too have Harley's ashes on the dresser in my bedroom and his collar and tags hang on my bedpost.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm so sorry


----------



## Ylan's Mom

It is a tough decision but you gave her all your love to the end. I did the same for my angel, and kept wanting to wake up to another reality, just like you. I understand what you are going through and I send you my prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum

Every time I walk out the back door and see the pool covered, and closed....it all comes rushing back.......I miss you soooo much my Bonnie, I wish I could see you covered in mud, just one more time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sorry. Those first weeks are so hard! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FAL guy

Thinking of you and Bonnie every day.


----------



## loriwatts01

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know and understand your pain..I just recently lost my Annie Mae and had the blessing too of spending the day with her before she went on to heaven. Our family did not want her to suffer like you with Bonnie and made the painful decision to let her go. We knew it was the best for her...but so hard to say goodbye. My Annie never let her cancer show and didn't even know she had it until the last couple of days. I believe she would of keep trying to live if we would of let her. I knew we had to make the decision before it got too painful for her. My girls and I spent the day with her in the yard laying out among the trees, birds, squirrels and beautiful fall day. The vet came that night at dusk and with our whole family kissing and hugging her we said our final goodbye. She died very fast and peaceful too. I went inside, cleaned up all the balls, toys and food; put my girls to bed and laid down in exhaustion with them and fell asleep..next morning, like you, I was hoping it was all a bad dream..not! I think I cried deeply nonstop for a week. Everywhere I looked was her..the house was so empty...i missed her wonderful spirit and presence. I can't say my days our better, just not as painful. Trying, like you, to take a day at a time and remember the blessed days I had with her. She has blessed our lives so much!!! I pray you are getting through the pain each day and that the good memories are overwhelming your heart. You made a great choice in the final day and you will always have that to remember. God bless you,


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say thinking of you as I know how much you must be missing your beautiful Bonnie, the early days, weeks and months are the hardest 

loriwatts01 ^ - so sorry that you lost Annie Mae. It sounds like her final journey was very peaceful, surrounded by the people that she loved most.


----------



## TrogsWorld

Bonnie is so lucky to have been blessed with your love. So happy you had a wonderful life together, so sad for your loss.


----------



## GoldenMum

It has been a year today my baby girl and although I know you're in a better place, I still miss you terribly. I miss you following me room to room, I miss you nudging me for one more scratch. I miss our hikes, and watching you swim so effortlessly......take care of you brother Clyde and chase all the bunnies you can find. Momma misses you so much Bonnie Boo.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you today, I know how sad these anniversaries are.


----------



## KathyL

The anniversaries are always hard, but I'm sure as you know too well every day brings memories. I hope today is filled with lots of memories of happy times with your Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## Lynn5707

(((Hugs))). I am fairly new here, and read your post from last year and today. Anniversaries are so very hard. What a beautiful last day you gave Bonnie. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers today as you remember Bonnie and Clyde and all the fond memories you have.


----------



## hubbub

I can't believe it's been a year since Bonnie passed. My thoughts are with you on this anniversary.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, Bonnie was such a beautiful girl who will always be remembered across the world. Special hugs sent across to you from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh wow-I can't believe that it's been a year...hugs to you on this sad day....


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your sad anniversary. It does not really get easier, does it? 
Hugs being send your way!


----------



## GoldenGirl28

I can tell how deeply she was loved and how dearly she is missed. You were a wonderful mommy to her â¤ï¸


----------



## goldensmum

Anniversaries are so tough for us that are left behind, but I'm sure that Bonnie lives on in the safest place of all - your heart

Sending hugs for you


----------



## Susabelle

Hi, I'm new to this site but I wanted to tell you your story brought tears to my eyes. 

Last week we had found a puppy, the little girl that sat by our side through the entire time we were there had already been spoken for, so we went through all the evaluations and a little boy was going to come home with us, 2 more weeks, we were excited. But that little girl still haunted me. She cuddled with all of us, sat patiently next to us while we looked over her brothers. She was an absolute luv...I watched her sit patiently at my husbands feet looking up at him while he held a little boy...she never pushed, just wanted to be close to us. She curled up in my Daughers arm with complete love and trust, and when she was put down, she just waited...maybe she knew more than us.

This weekend I found out the little boy we had chosen had done a similar thing to the family that was to have that little girl...In the end, we will get that patient loving little girl. We have named her Bonnie, because she is our Bonnie Lass and she comes home in two weeks. The little boy is going to the other family. It's funny how things work out some times. I had not read your story when we named her, but I wanted to share it with you. I hope I can provide our Bonnie as much love and compassion and joy as you provided your Bonnie Boo.


----------



## Lennap

Oh Dawn I cannot believe its been a year already. those last days you had with Bonnie and shared with us were so sweet and filled with such love, it was a heart breaking loss that we all shared with you.

I am still so sorry for your loss, but am also confident your memories now bring a smile to your face.

HUGS

Lenna and Remy


----------



## dborgers

Bonnie, no one will every forget you.  Hugs for your mom this sad anniversary time.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry I missed this post. I can't believe it's been a year already since your precious girl gained her angel wings. It must have been a tough day for you, hope that you are okay. I often think of Bonnie and Clyde, they will always be remembered here. Take care.


----------



## jennretz

It's hard to believe it's been a year. You gave both Bonnie and Clyde wonderful lives and dignity in the end. Big hug!


----------



## Melakat

What a very loving and wonderful last day Bonnie had. We just lost our Golden Boy Oakley 2 weeks ago tomorrow and the pain of his loss is still so fresh and I wonder when it will ever ease just a little bit.

Bonnie looked like a beautiful girl who lived a long life with a great Mom. I love that we honor our Goldens in death - I swear they are angels sent to us from above.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldenMum said:


> It has been a year today my baby girl and although I know you're in a better place, I still miss you terribly. I miss you following me room to room, I miss you nudging me for one more scratch. I miss our hikes, and watching you swim so effortlessly......take care of you brother Clyde and chase all the bunnies you can find. Momma misses you so much Bonnie Boo.....


Cant believe it has been year, but then what is a year for our minds and hearts, we do love them and think of them like they never left. Hugs.



Susabelle said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site but I wanted to tell you your story brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Last week we had found a puppy, the little girl that sat by our side through the entire time we were there had already been spoken for, so we went through all the evaluations and a little boy was going to come home with us, 2 more weeks, we were excited. But that little girl still haunted me. She cuddled with all of us, sat patiently next to us while we looked over her brothers. She was an absolute luv...I watched her sit patiently at my husbands feet looking up at him while he held a little boy...she never pushed, just wanted to be close to us. She curled up in my Daughers arm with complete love and trust, and when she was put down, she just waited...maybe she knew more than us.
> 
> This weekend I found out the little boy we had chosen had done a similar thing to the family that was to have that little girl...In the end, we will get that patient loving little girl. We have named her Bonnie, because she is our Bonnie Lass and she comes home in two weeks. The little boy is going to the other family. It's funny how things work out some times. I had not read your story when we named her, but I wanted to share it with you. I hope I can provide our Bonnie as much love and compassion and joy as you provided your Bonnie Boo.


It is really an amazing story, you will do great with your Bonnie.


----------

